# how to bulk my colt for halter at shows



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

I wouldn't want to add Bulk as FAT but as muscle so 

i would make sure he has enough quality protein to start with (protein allows muscles to form in the ideal way and quickness) so lots of free choice quality grass hay. maybe a flake of alfalfa in the mix

and Hill Hill Hill and trotting trotting trotting. lots of T/O too. horses wh oare turned out show to have better muscle fitness than stalled

other than that....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know a lot about conditioning a halter horse but I think there is a lot of walking - like I beleive a lot of those halter people have those walking things where you hook the horse to it and they walk for hours. I also think there is a lot of special feeding type stuff but I honostly don't know.

You won't use a fake tail for the halter class but if you do a showmanship class you can use the tail. I put one on my boy when he was two w/out any issues.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My friend who raises halter horses uses Fat Cat by Vapco for a supplement. Their horses also spend a good amount of time inclined on the treadmill. I've never gone to that extent as I know my shorter, bulldog type foundation bred horses won't win halter against the 16'2" beefcake halter horses, but they can be fitted up, muscled & competitive. Hill work is great for building muscle as well as backing. Ever checked out the hindquarters on roping horses? It's from all the backing & holding a cow. Anything you can do to have him moving & engaging those muscles will help. Walking & trotting in hand over ground poles so he has to pick up his feet, etc. Also the best tip for halter horse muscle, good vigorous grooming. Use tons of elbow grease & brush him as hard as he can tolerate in short strokes at a quick pace. It stimulates the surface muscles & will tone them. 

Be sure when you set him up not to stretch him out, keep his hind legs under him to show off his hind end. Be sure your halter is fitted snug under his jaw & around his nose. A saggy halter can make the prettiest headed horse look awful. 

Good luck!


----------

